# First report of the year



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I didn't go but I did take a ride to see if anyone is fishing at Cumming beach 4 people fishing no bites, on the pier 2 fishing I stated he caught a small striper and released him, and at Souhtfield pier one person fishing with no luck I will head out this weekend.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hallelujah! The big stripers are in the spawn right now, but they'll be headed up your way to enjoy the warm weather any day now.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

That for the encourgment I'm heading out now hope to get whatever is bite I would be happy if I got a Sea robin.


----------

